# Flaky beak... At what point should I worry?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko's beak has always been a little bit flaky, but I'm not sure what's considered normal and what's not.

He is molting right now, so it might be a little bit more flaky than usual.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty sure it is normal for them to have a flaky beak now and then, it means it's growing. It you notice it starts to become excessive, there may be some health concerns lying underneath


----------

